# [startx][baselayout] pas de démarrage de session graphique

## VikingB

Bonjour à tous

depuis une mise à jour avec notamment baselayout (que je soupçonne...) et dbus et udev, j'ai d'abord eu des réglages à refaire au niveau réseau . J'ai vu dans le post consacré à baselayout que je ne suis pas le seul .

Le plus embêtant pour l'instant est l'impossibilité de démarrer ma session kde automatiquement .

J'ai revisé tous les points mentionnés dans le HOWTO décrit ici :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_D%C3%A9marrer_une_session_graphique_automatiquement

mais rien n'y fait ! 

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur . 

Merci en tous cas !Last edited by VikingB on Sun Apr 27, 2008 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

J'ai plus ou moins le même problème depuis dimanche, je soupçonne le baselayout aussi (cause mis à jour dimanche).

En fait, mon X démarre automatiquement si je rebascule sur le bon display avec alt+F7 à la fin, mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de chercher pourquoi ...

----------

## oxomichael

Le problème est surement du au chagement dans les fichiers de confiuration

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

```

XSESSION

The XSESSION variable is no longer found in /etc/rc.conf. The x11-apps/xinit package now provides /etc/env.d/90xsession, which can be used to set the XSESSION variable.

This variable will NOT be migrated for you by default, so you will need to edit /etc/env.d/90xsession.

Important: You must run env-update after creating a file in /etc/env.d, and then logout and login for it to take effect. 

```

----------

## YetiBarBar

Fixé chez moi, mais c'était peut être pas exactement le même problème ...

A priori, la mise à jour du baselayout n'était pas très bien passée avec un openrc-9999 un peu vieux .... et un petit

```
layman -ks openrc && emerge -1 openrc
```

 a réglé le problème chez moi!

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Depuis OPENRC, il y a aussi eu des "chipotages" au niveau de PAM : avec gdm, j'ai eu pendant quelques jours un message "dernière connexion le ...", assez intrusive (boite de messages à cliquer). Depuis jeudi, ça semble arrangé.

Regardez aussi de ce côté.

----------

## VikingB

Je viens de créer un fichier /etc/env.d/90xsession  qui n'existait pas , et d'y introduire XSESSION="KDE"  parallèlement au sujet ci-dessous

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-679700-highlight-baselayout.html

mais rien n'a changé .

Je n'ai pas encore fait ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/rc
> 
> /etc/conf.d/rc has been deprecated and any settings you have in there will need to be migrated to the appropriate settings in /etc/rc.conf. Please read through /etc/rc.conf and /etc/conf.d/rc and migrate the settings. Once you are complete, delete /etc/conf.d/rc.

 

Est-ce la raison ? 

Ou bien y-a-t-il une erreur ailleurs ? Faut-il spécifier XSESSION="KDE 3.5.9"  ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Fais-le toujours. Et pourquoi faut-il indiquer le numéro de version de KDE dans la variable ?

----------

## VikingB

Rien n'y fait pour l'instant .

essayé aussi avec XSESSION="kde" en minuscule

Le numéro de version, c'était une question ...

----------

## Mickael

Salut, tu as bien configuré /etc/conf.d/xdm : 

 *Quote:*   

> # We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default
> 
> # to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure
> 
> # that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to
> ...

 

----------

